# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Sudden Cloudiness in Breeding Tank

## wasabi8888

Hi all

Got a 1 ft cube tank that I use to breed Apistogrammas. Suddenly it became cloudy? Is it due to bacteria boom? The tank is rather matured about 1 year.

However, I washed the filter cartridge with tap water last week.Could that be the possibility? I an using Eheim Liberty 100. I have another sponge filter in there which I did not touch. I washed the Liberty with tap water cos I thought the sponge filter should be able to sustain the beneficial bacteria.

I WC last nite, but still quite the same. Any suggestions? Other than adding a UV filter. What should I do? Add BB in?

----------


## valice

Did something happened to your filter?
It mostly is a bacteria bloom as long as it is not sedimentation cloudiness.

----------


## wasabi8888

Just wanted to wash the filter because it looks choked. What should I do now?

----------


## valice

Just leave it.

----------

